# Petits dysfonctionnements KDESU

## sergio

Depuis que j'ai emergé la version 3.0.3 de KDE j'ai de temps à autre des problèmes avec KDESU je m'explique :

Certains programme (konqueror, kportage, etc...) refusent de fonctionner normalement. Par exemple pour kportage je suis obligé d'ouvrir un terminal et taper la commande 

```
kdesu -c kportage
```

quand à konqueror, il refuse tout simplement de démarrer de temps à autre et s'est tout à fait alléatoire...

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà remarqué ce comportement avec la 3.0.3 de KDE (tout se passait bien avec la 3.0.2 et la 3.0.1) ?

----------

## sergio

Personne n'ayant répondu depuis et j'avais oublié ce petit problème mais j'en profite pour réactiver le post aujourd'hui avec un élément supplémentaire :

	à la console

```

   $ kdesu konqueror

   kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: [client.cpp:101] connect(): Connection refused

   
```

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Après avoir parcouru les forums anglais de Gentoo, il semble que je ne sois pas le seul dans ce cas (plusieurs topics sur ce sujet sans vraiment de solutions)

Il semble des lectures que j'en ai eu qu'il s'agisse d'un bug dans les kdelibs, je vais aller voir dans les bugs kde si il est référencé...

A+

----------

## sergio

Avant de partir en week-end je vous livre une autre trace que j'ai

obtenue avec un kdesu -t 

```

 kdesu -t konqueror

PATH :/usr/kde/3/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/home/oracle/software/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/qt/2/bin:/usr/kde/3/bin

 before forking

_IceTrans

Open: Unable to Parse address none

Session management error: Could not open network socket

DCOPServer up and running.

_IceTrans

Open: Unable to Parse address none

Session management error: Could not open network socket

DCOP Cleaning up dead connections.

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

/tmp/mcop-sr is not owned by user

zone still contained 4 blocks

```

J'ai pas encore tout bien pigé dans ce qu'il dit mais si quelqu'un a des infos je suis preneur...

PS : j'ai trouvé des bugs similaires sur kde.org à propos de kdesu mais dans les version 2.x.x de KDE et pas dans KDE3 !

A+

----------

## dioxmat

bah, jai jamais vu ca, mais je nutilise que tres peu kde :)

a tout hasard, est ce que tu as bien ton hostname dans ton /etc/hosts ?

est ce que tu as pas des trucs phantomes ? (genre sockets qui sont encore la dans ton home dir ou /tmp ...)

----------

## sergio

J'ai effectivement trouvé un post sur un forums anglais qui parlait d'un problème de kdesu avec des répertoires mcop-* résiduels dans /tmp 

J'ai fait le ménage dans mon /tmp sans plus de résultat

J'ai fait un essai une mandrake 9.0 avec kdesu -t konqueror (ça marche) et obtenu les message suivants :

```

kdesu -t konqueror

PATH :/usr//bin:/bin:/usr/bin::/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/games:/home/sr/bin

 before forking

_IceTrans

Open: Unable to Parse address none

Session management error: Could not open network socket

_KDE_IceTrans

mkdir: Owner of /tmp/.ICE-unix should be set to root

DCOPServer up and running.

_IceTrans

Open: Unable to Parse address none

Session management error: Could not open network socket

KDirWatch: /etc/security/fileshare.conf is a file. Use addFile!

```

La principale différence se trouve dans le message 

/tmp/mcop-sr is not owned by user que j'obtiens avec gentoo. J'ai pensé à un problème de permissions au niveau /tmp ou du répertoire mcop-sr mais après vérification je ne vois pas de différences

J'ai noté cependant que kdesu sous genntoo ne semble pas utiliser le répertoire /tmp/mcop-sr mais créé un répertoire /tmp/mcop-root alors qu'il ne le fait pas sous mandrake

Notez que ce n'est pas un gros problème mais j'aime bien comprendre ne serait-ce que pour ma culture personnelle ou pour faire avancer le shmilbik...

A+

----------

## dcro

Je ne sais pas si cela a quelque chose à voir mais depuis quelque temps j'ai le probleme suivant :

En console lorsque sous root avec su et que je lance un prog graphique (apparement) j'obtiens (un exemple mais j'ai la meme avec kate, kwrite, konqueor, etc) :

dcro@didier dcro $

dcro@didier dcro $ su

Password:

root@didier dcro # gkrellm

bash: gkrellm: command not found

root@didier dcro #

----------

## dioxmat

dcro : ton probleme est probablement different, ca doit juste etre le PATH du root qui nest pas bon. (verifie les fichiers de demarrage de ton shell user et root)

sergio : c'est effectivement assez louche comme truc... j'aimerais aussi comprendre :) je vais installer kde, voir si je peux pas faire avancer aussi le shmilblik :)

----------

## dcro

dioxmat : ou je trouve les fichiers de demarrage dont tu parles ?Last edited by dcro on Sun Dec 01, 2002 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dioxmat

dcro: bah, si tu utilises bash, .bashrc, si tu utilises tcsh, .tcshrc ... lance un nouveau thread la dessus. tu auras surement plin de reponses...

----------

